# Tail question



## tysonj0331 (May 30, 2017)

Hi. I am new to pitbulls. I recently took home a 7 week old pit and the dad was "razor edge" and the mom was "white rhino" UKC pitbull. He was all black pick of the litter the biggest one out of 10 puppies. The day after I took him home I noticed his tail was curled above his back all day. When he is resting or sleeping its down, but most of the day curled. I read on google that means he could be mixed? The breeder I bough him from said it means he is alert and focused, and will go away. I wanted you opinions. This is a big deal because I paid a lot for him because I needed a big pitbull. We live high in the mountians of colorado and mountian lions are a huge threat. My neighbor has a ukc pitbull that is 120lbs and killed a lion last month that got into their garage. We bought this pup to be a spoiled family dog and go on 10 mile runs with my wife and take care of himself if he has to. I am not saying I got him to fight lions, but they are all over up here.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Well.. Let's start with the tail. At his age (puppies should stay with the litter until 8-10 weeks, btw), it is common to have a gay tail that will eventually go away. BUT- there's a good chance it will stay, too! This can happen in purebred APBT with high tail sets.

Now, with your pup being from Razors' Edge (RE) lines, there is a very high probability he is mixed anyway. The papers on a dog are only as good and as trustworthy as his breeder, and many untrustworthy breeders use RE as a selling point. 120 lb dogs are in no way, shape, or form purebred American Pit Bull Terriers. They should weigh no more than 70 lbs for a large male. There are slight variations, of course, but trust and believe there were some hung papers (falsified documents) in that 120 lb dogs' history. 

I have never heard of "white rhino" before, so you lost me there. It really sounds like what you may have bought is what is now considered to be an American Bully. Now, depending on his stature and physique, don't expect 10 mile runs from him as an adult. He may just not be built for it. I'm sure he'll make a lovely pet, and scare away some of those painter cats, just maybe not while running. 

Please post photos of your little guy, and feel free to post some of his parents, too. We'll help you out a little more in figuring out just what kind of dog you purchased, and whether his tail might sit correctly when he's older.


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

a pit bull that weighs 120 lbs?
a RE bully that can run 10 miles?
white rhino is considered a pit bull bloodline?

there is a joke in there somewhere.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

White Rhino is a Mikeland's dog. Def an American Bully.


----------



## tysonj0331 (May 30, 2017)

I can not figure out how to post pics, but if you give me an email address or PM me I can send them. His parents did not look to stocky, they did not have a bulldog build but they where thicker then normal. The pups tail curls over his back when hes walking around or with my crazy 3 year old but when he sleeps or eats its down and normal. Its like he is just tense maybe?


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to the forum tysonj0331. It is very easy to post pictures. The picture must be hosted online somewhere like photobucket.com or google pictures. Copy the URL of the picture and then come back to this site and paste the URL into your post using the "Insert Image" icon from the top of the reply box. It is the yellow one that is second from the right on the Quick Reply box. 
If you have a problem let us know.

Joe


----------



## tysonj0331 (May 30, 2017)

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...99854744&rm=15c5b95500059ac8&zw&sz=w1440-h743

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...99855173&rm=15c5b9487bdf02ca&zw&sz=w1440-h743

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...99854741&rm=15c5b96cdcd3c9a4&zw&sz=w1440-h743

https://mail.google.com/mail/u/0/?u...99855179&rm=15c5b93e02f86d68&zw&sz=w1440-h743


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

sorry, tyson. Those photos must not be public, or not properly hosted, as we can't get to them.


----------



## tysonj0331 (May 30, 2017)

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g254/tysonj0331/clyde_zpsu69rtmc1.jpg

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g254/tysonj0331/clyde paws_zpsmwp05dar.jpg

http://i58.photobucket.com/albums/g254/tysonj0331/clyde dad_zpsjgsjisup.jpg


----------



## tysonj0331 (May 30, 2017)

Those pics should work. Keep in mind his tail is not always like that, but a good part of the day it is. When he is relaxed its down, its like he is always extremely alert. The breeder said he has breed for 30 years and that is not permanent its a puppy thing. The puppy is 7 weeks today. I just do not trust breeders sometimes.


----------



## Indie (Sep 29, 2010)

Is that chocolate dog daddy? He's cute!

His tail does look pretty curly... so there is a good change that it will stay that way. I know when my pups were eating, their tails would often come up over their backs until they were about 9 weeks... but all of them now have proper tailsets. Here's a pic, just because:










Oh, also.. if you use the IMG code, the actual picture will show up, not just a link.


----------



## killer.on.d.run (Jun 8, 2017)

He is quite adorable with that curled up tail..
You got a smart pup there.


Sent from my Redmi 3S using Tapatalk


----------

